# Some bass poppers



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

These are the first ones I have made and I'm happy with the results. Used pheasant feathers for the tail.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

fishing_marshall said:


> These are the first ones I have made and I'm happy with the results. Used pheasant feathers for the tail.


those look great! i've really been wanting to make more poppers i've tried once and the outcome was alright.i love usin them in spring for bass!

P.S. i really like the color!!!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice work!. Do you use an ultralight or a fly rod for those?


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I plan on using my fly rod


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Man those look great! They will catch for sure. They have a froggy feel about them.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Those look really solid man, good work.


----------

